# Deadlift form Critique - Video



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey guys, just need some advice on my deadlift form..

80kg, heaviest of 5x5 set I did today, any tips would be really helpful.. :thumbup1:






Edit: Sorry about the sidewaysness.. my computer software doesn't have rotate.


----------



## jamieGSi (Feb 3, 2009)

dunno about form but am loving how you manged to do it while standing on the wall...or is it just the vid? lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

alright mate, maybe try not to round your back as much. personally when i get to the top of the rep i like to stop for a split second and contract my back muscles. (peak contraction) but thats not a critique, jus sumin i like to do which might be worth tryin.

Other than that it looks sound mate, only thing i would say is you look like you were movin that weight very easily, i know you're doin 5x5 but i would personally try to shift a bit more weight than that. work HARD lol. all the best

Bri

P.S also if i were you i'd put the weight down COMPLETELY after each rep, after all it is DEADlift so really IMHO each rep should be lifted from completely dead weight.


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

can you not rotate it first on your phone/ camera?

remember to put phone/camera on its side next time.

cant comment on the lift though, not experienced enough


----------



## mmts5 (Oct 27, 2009)

Quite a rounded back mate, try to actually stick your **** out to get a nice arch in your back!

The rest looked good, but like above, seemed far too easy! Having said that, get your back sorted first and then pile on the weight, reckon you'd easy smash 100kg as you are!

T


----------



## mmts5 (Oct 27, 2009)

Sorry, that's meant to say ar5e!


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Not enough knee bend, too rounded back and too small shoulders to pull of that gay vest.

imo.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Cheers guys, my mate took the video for me, not sure why he didn't do it landscape, and I don't have a rotate function on my phone either :/

I agree that after watching that it does look like I need to up the weight lol.

Standing on a wall Jamie? eh?

Next session I'll focus on really sticking my @rse out 

@ Bri, what advantage you find putting the weight down fully gives? Because I've heard mixed opinions.. Some say that you should put it all the way down, some say you should touch the bottom but not stop, some say you shouldn't touch at all..


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

coldo said:


> Not enough knee bend, too rounded back and too small shoulders to pull of that gay vest.
> 
> imo.


Thanks for that..


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Youtube Mark Ripptoe and read anything of his you can get your hands on Million.

You are rounding your back a fair bit, if you draw your shoulders back, stick your chest out and lock it there.. should stop it from happening. Get your hips a bit lower at the start perhaps, and keep the bar as close to your body throughout the whole movement.. drag it up your legs until you're stood upright.

Suggest nailing form before adding weight by the way.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

well for me personally i feel like im cheatin bouncin it off the floor like you were. It's definitely harder when you put it to dead weight evey time. Which i love i like my workouts as intense as possible. i know opinions differ and people can do it however they like. but it's just how i prefer to do it mate. As for any benifits it may have i'm not sure, you'll get a good workout either way.

How old are you? what you doin on your other lifts?

bri


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Heineken said:


> Youtube Mark Ripptoe and read anything of his you can get your hands on Million.
> 
> You are rounding your back a fair bit, if you draw your shoulders back, stick your chest out and lock it there.. should stop it from happening. Get your hips a bit lower at the start perhaps, and keep the bar as close to your body throughout the whole movement.. drag it up your legs until you're stood upright.
> 
> Suggest nailing form before adding weight by the way.


Cheers bud, I'll give him a google.

And after watching it myself yeah, I agree with everything you mention.



Bri said:


> well for me personally i feel like im cheatin bouncin it off the floor like you were. It's definitely harder when you put it to dead weight evey time. Which i love i like my workouts as intense as possible. i know opinions differ and people can do it however they like. but it's just how i prefer to do it mate. As for any benifits it may have i'm not sure, you'll get a good workout either way.
> 
> How old are you? what you doin on your other lifts?
> 
> bri


Fair enough mate, I'll give it a go next session.

I just turned 19 on wednesday.. atm I'm doing:

Monday - *Squat* + Calf work

Wednesday - *Bench* + Skullcrushers

Friday - *Deadlifts * + Bent over rows

Sunday - *Overhead press* + shrugs

The 4 *main lifts* are all 5x5, the others are just supplementary and I do what I feel is enough on the day.


----------



## special k (Jul 26, 2009)

personally

id get a belt to do deadlifts

looks like you could go a fair bit heavier tho, when you get your form better


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

special k said:


> personally
> 
> id get a belt to do deadlifts
> 
> looks like you could go a fair bit heavier tho, when you get your form better


I want to strengthen my core, don't want to rely on any assistance, either I can lift it myself or I can't lift it.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

oh cool man that's a nice split you've got there. happy birthday for wednesday 

How much weight is your maximum on your big moves?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Bri said:


> oh cool man that's a nice split you've got there. happy birthday for wednesday
> 
> How much weight is your maximum on your big moves?


Yeah I like it :thumbup1: and thanks lol.

Not totally sure, haven't really attempted to find out what my 1RM is but I hit 70kg for bench (2 reps, though it was after a couple of sets at 60kg)..

Have a look at my journal if you get a chance mate


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

oh cool man, ok im just gonna go on it now! and please excuse my noobness but how the hell do you subscribe to peoples journals?


----------



## special k (Jul 26, 2009)

MillionG said:


> I want to strengthen my core, don't want to rely on any assistance, either I can lift it myself or I can't lift it.. :thumbup1:


thats cool:thumb:

tho when im doing them myself @140kg my back wouldnt thank me if i didnt wear mine...maybe its just personal preferance

something to think about when the plates start stacking up though :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

yeah im with you specialk as far as the belt is concerned, my back would be upset with me if i wasn't wearin it when im movin 150 lol.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Bri said:


> oh cool man, ok im just gonna go on it now! and please excuse my noobness but how the hell do you subscribe to peoples journals?


"Thread tools" at the top right of the page.. "Subscribe to thread", then click "Subscribe" at bottom



special k said:


> thats cool:thumb:
> 
> tho when im doing them myself @140kg my back wouldnt thank me if i didnt wear mine...maybe its just personal preferance
> 
> something to think about when the plates start stacking up though :thumbup1:


Fair enough bud, each to his own.. I'm no way near that sort of weight yet so I suppose I'll may change my mind when I get there.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Form looks fine to me. Will always be something that could be slightly improved but generally all looking about right.

I just think push up the weight. That looked far too easy 

BTW, belt is optional. good idea if you have the money to get one but I dead 200Kg with no belt, just chalk and back is fine. Although, you do need to watch the form as you go up :thumb:


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

you should defiantly stop standing on the wall.


----------



## mmts5 (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't use a belt for 200kg, so i reckon it does depend on how you've built youre back up, and what you get used to! Whatever you're comfortable with really!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Yeah I like it :thumbup1: and thanks lol.
> 
> Not totally sure, haven't really attempted to find out what my 1RM is but I hit 70kg for bench (2 reps, though it was after a couple of sets at 60kg)..
> 
> Have a look at my journal if you get a chance mate


subscribed


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Will101 said:


> Form looks fine to me. Will always be something that could be slightly improved but generally all looking about right.
> 
> I just think push up the weight. That looked far too easy
> 
> BTW, belt is optional. good idea if you have the money to get one but I dead 200Kg with no belt, just chalk and back is fine although you do need to watch the form as you go up :thumb:


Cheers, yeh I'm going to see if I can't hit 100kg next week.. :thumbup1:



mmts5 said:


> I don't use a belt for 200kg, so i reckon it does depend on how you've built youre back up, and what you get used to! Whatever you're comfortable with really!


Yeah I figure that if I don't use a belt from the very beginning then my core will keep up with the rest of me.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

i would just echo what the others have said, dont hunch ur back, from experience i know it can **** you up.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Take a look at this site, you are almost there just need to sit into it a bit more.

Focus on stretches and mobility in hip area might make it easier for you to get in the right groove for the lift.

http://stronglifts.com/7-dynamic-stretches-to-improve-your-hip-mobility/


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

BLUTOS said:


> Take a look at this site, you are almost there just need to sit into it a bit more.
> 
> Focus on stretches and mobility in hip area might make it easier for you to get in the right groove for the lift.
> 
> http://stronglifts.com/7-dynamic-stretches-to-improve-your-hip-mobility/


Cheers mate, I'll take a look. :thumbup1:

Edit: Do you do these yourself? Because I really can't imagine you doing 'Reverse squat lunges with a twist'


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi mate. Subscribed to your journal, good luck the training. Are you planning on staying natural?

(btw with regards to the deadlifts i'd just say arch your back, squeeze your back muscles at the top of the lift and pause for a moment at the top and bottom of the lift)


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

special k said:


> personally
> 
> id get a belt to do deadlifts
> 
> looks like you could go a fair bit heavier tho, when you get your form better


x 2

I thought I could strengthen my core if I didn't use one. I ended up with a small umbilical hernia from either squats or deads.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

John Evo said:


> Hi mate. Subscribed to your journal, good luck the training. Are you planning on staying natural?
> 
> (btw with regards to the deadlifts i'd just say arch your back, squeeze your back muscles at the top of the lift and pause for a moment at the top and bottom of the lift)


Cheers bud, yeh I think so, for a while anyway, I've got a long way to go before I hit any sort of plateau yet.

And thanks for the tips :thumbup1:



KRS said:


> x 2
> 
> I thought I could strengthen my core if I didn't use one. I ended up with a small umbilical hernia from either squats or deads.


Which was it, squats or deads?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

MillionG said:


> Cheers bud, yeh I think so, for a while anyway, I've got a long way to go before I hit any sort of plateau yet.
> 
> And thanks for the tips :thumbup1:


Good to hear mate, im in the same position.

Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

I couldn't tell you, I never felt it happen. I just noticed it when fiddling with my belly button.

I'm waiting for my medical insurance to come through and then I'll get it sorted privately.

If you lift for long enough, you are bound to pick up an odd injury here and there,even if it's only minor wear and tear. IMO it's better to prevent them as best you can rather than have 250kg sitting on your shoulders and your conscience shouting "your making it worse" while you're trying to lift it.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

KRS said:


> I couldn't tell you, I never felt it happen. I just noticed it when fiddling with my belly button.
> 
> I'm waiting for my medical insurance to come through and then I'll get it sorted privately.
> 
> If you lift for long enough, you are bound to pick up an odd injury here and there,even if it's only minor wear and tear. IMO it's better to prevent them as best you can rather than have 250kg sitting on your shoulders and your conscience shouting "your making it worse" while you're trying to lift it.


Well I don't really want to be using a belt all the time and when it comes to a real life situation think "I can deadlift 200kg, so lifting that log that's blocking the road will be easy" Then fvck my back up because I didn't have my belt with me.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Form on the first lift was OK, however as mentioned already - your back is rounded thereafter.

Take your time and reset your position on every lift, it's not a race 

Check out this vid:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Hey guys, just need some advice on my deadlift form..
> 
> 80kg, heaviest of 5x5 set I did today, any tips would be really helpful.. :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


keep that back straight dude


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> I think belts are pointless, never had any problems myself and theres plenty of guys deadlifting twice that without belts.


It's just what you prefer, and i just feel more comfortable without one, and less vulnerable.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Form on the first lift was OK, however as mentioned already - your back is rounded thereafter.
> 
> Take your time and reset your position on every lift, it's not a race
> 
> Check out this vid:


good vid, "leave your ass up in the air " :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Form on the first lift was OK, however as mentioned already - your back is rounded thereafter.
> 
> Take your time and reset your position on every lift, it's not a race
> 
> Check out this vid:


Good video, makes it all look very simple.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

MillionG said:


> Cheers mate, I'll take a look. :thumbup1:
> 
> Edit: Do you do these yourself? Because I really can't imagine you doing 'Reverse squat lunges with a twist'


In me youth yes, playing in the scrum you have to be agile and flexable, though wouldnt do that particular drill any more lol.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Good video, makes it all look very simple.


I'm guessing you didn't bother looking up Ripptoe then :lol:


----------



## Exo (Feb 3, 2010)

1. Straighten your back. As said, stick your @rse out.

2. Hold and contract at the top (IMO).

3. Put the weight on the floor between reps. Its a *dead*lift i.e. you're supposed to be lifting a *dead* weight on each rep.

3. If you're feeling it in your lower back too much you're probably not driving enough with your legs. Legs/hips/glutes should engage *before* the weight starts to move, otherwise you're transfering too much load on to your lower back. You'll also be able to lift more this way.


----------

